# How old is this stove



## Taarna (Apr 20, 2015)

Hello!  My grandmother gave me this beautiful cast iron stove.  As you can see on the picture, its a Charles Fawcett limited stove no.20.  I looked EVERYWHERE to find some literature (old catalog, ect) and I could not fin anything.  Worse, the company site is not active anymore (the company plant burned in 2012) so I cannot contact them to check this out.
I would be one happy lady if someone could give me a little information about this stove 
Thank you and I wish you all a wonderful day!


----------



## coaly (Apr 20, 2015)

Also search Enheat;
Enamel & Heating Products Ltd., Plant No.1, was originally the Charles Fawcett Manufacturing Company, Ltd., which was established in Sackville, New Brunswick, in 1852. It manufactured a wide variety of stoves, furnaces, and hot water heaters. Enamel & Heating (more often known in the organization as "Enheat") also had plants in Amherst, Nova Scotia; Charlottetown, Prince Edward Island; and Victoria, British Columbia.

http://search.canbarchives.ca/enamel-heating-products-ltd-enamel-shop-floor-plan-d-r-r


----------



## coaly (Apr 20, 2015)

Three books to watch for, possibly eBay; May take time, set it up for eBay alerts;

"Charles Fawcett Stoves, Ranges, Furnaces"  95 page catalog 1920
"From the Four Corners of Canada"  20 pages, 1924
"Another Chapter in Fawcett History; Fawcett Jubilee Warm Air Circulator, Cabinet Style"  15 pages.
All authored and published by Charles Fawcett Limited Publishing.

Is yours an Evening Star model?


----------



## Taarna (May 4, 2015)

Coaly:  Yes it it!  I've join more pictures.  I'm curious about when they began to make this model.


----------



## coaly (May 4, 2015)

If you can find a patent number, that can possibly be researched back to the date when that model started. Or at least when it was first used in commerce. US Patent numbers are not a problem, have charts for those. There are databases on line to search Canadian. I don't know how far back they go.
It would not be difficult to bring yours back to like new from what the pictures show.


----------



## KelliMay (Aug 9, 2015)

Taarna said:


> Hello!  My grandmother gave me this beautiful cast iron stove.  As you can see on the picture, its a Charles Fawcett limited stove no.20.  I looked EVERYWHERE to find some literature (old catalog, ect) and I could not fin anything.  Worse, the company site is not active anymore (the company plant burned in 2012) so I cannot contact them to check this out.
> I would be one happy lady if someone could give me a little information about this stove
> Thank you and I wish you all a wonderful day!


Hi Taarna....I just bought this very same stove today from Craigslist Did you ever find out the answer to the question....How old is this stove? I'm super curious, also! ...Kelli


----------



## Lake Girl (Aug 9, 2015)

coaly said:


> US Patent numbers are not a problem



Can search on-line US patent numbers ... found out the date of a tiny silver spoon pin from the patent number off the clasp.

Canadian stove restorer but he's in BC ... which could help Kelli more


----------



## coaly (Aug 10, 2015)

That was in reference to multi patented parts with both US and Canadian numbers such as this air damper;




That only gives the first date used legally in commerce, by no means a manufacture date.


----------



## begreen (Aug 10, 2015)

Given the ornateness of the stove I am guessing late Victorian era, maybe the 1880's? Their 1920's model parlor stove was a bit plainer. A professional appraiser can be more exact. Try Good Time Stoves - http://antiquestoves.net/dir/gts-home


----------

